# hostAP compatible PCI Express Half-Mini Card



## patpro (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello,

I've just finished to install my new router, and I've found out that the Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6230 (iwn0) that shipped with my new box is not compatible with HostAP. I'm running FreeBSD 9.1 amd64.

Any chance this device will become usable with HostAP in the near future? If not, what other half-mini PCIe WiFi card should I use to create a proper WiFi access point?

`dmesg` output: http://patpro.net/dmesg_DQ77KB.txt


----------



## laufdi (May 24, 2013)

I have an Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6200, and it doesn't even do ad-hoc.
So same question.

```
drivercaps=2581e001<STA,TXPMGT,SHSLOT,SHPREAMBLE,MONITOR,WPA1,WPA2,WME,BGSCAN>
htcaps=5006e<CHWIDTH40,SHORTGI20,SHORTGI40>
```


----------



## wblock@ (May 24, 2013)

Atheros, the answer is always Atheros: https://wiki.freebsd.org/dev/ath_hal(4)/HardwareSupport.

The AR9280 can be found in a half-size card, AR5BHB92.  I have the full-sized version, but have not bothered to use it in hostAP mode because standalone wireless routers are so cheap and convenient.

Beware that if you have a Thinkpad or HP system, only "approved" cards are allowed by the BIOS.


----------



## laufdi (May 24, 2013)

> standalone wireless routers are so cheap and convenient.


I usually don't carry around that sort of thing.

I was just looking at an AR9287. I guess I would have to find a hacked BIOS for T410


----------



## patpro (May 25, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Atheros, the answer is always Atheros: https://wiki.freebsd.org/dev/ath_hal(4)/HardwareSupport.
> 
> The AR9280 can be found in a half-size card, AR5BHB92.



I've been told (on freebsd-mobile@ and in a private chat) that AR9280 and AR9285 work on FreeBSD 9, and I've been advised to upgrade to HEAD, because support for AR9280 and AR9285 in FreeBSD 9 is not complete/perfect and a lot of work has been done in HEAD about those chips.

I'm really not ready for HEAD.


----------



## patpro (Aug 14, 2013)

I've bought on eBay an Atheros card based upon AR9285 (Foxconn T77H121.01), it works great so far on FreeBSD 9.1. My access point is up and running.


----------

